# ISGAF!!! Trust is key!!



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 23, 2016)

So my wife the masked lady had a mouth full and couldn't really talk but she says hi! https://vimeo.com/152823945

She is sporting that all custom BSR forking the competition shirt!


Free TrapStar! Bring back HTF!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 24, 2016)

out takes, lmao, your fucking funny bro


----------



## the_predator (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks brothers!! 


Free TrapStar! Bring back HTF!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 24, 2016)

mighty in the houzzz


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Jan 25, 2016)

do you have an English version? 

jk lolz


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 25, 2016)

Griffith said:


> do you have an English version?
> 
> jk lolz



Lolz only Ebonics if you find Cheapthreads he will translate it


Free TrapStar! Bring back HTF!!


----------

